# Traps and Misc.



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Aug 13, 2018)

I've used some of these with success.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Aug 13, 2018)

Some more.


----------



## Minky (Aug 13, 2018)

Might want to consider snares if legal in your area. Low cost, easy to use and deadly when used correctly.


----------

